# Merckx touring bike?



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Something tells me this isn't a genuine Eddy Merckx frame ... at least I've never heard of an EM touring bike before.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe Falcon?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*falcon?*



gomango said:


> Maybe Falcon?


That's possible.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

what a neat bike


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like it says "Ebby Merckx"...

But if it's real, I gotta have one.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I hope someone can translate this, I am curious.

b21


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I may be wrong... but I'm fairly certain that a Japanese firm had an agreement to build MERCKX bikes for the Japanese market (in the 70s?). There was a road version of this bike on ebay about 2 years ago....


----------

